# GM Presas pics



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2004)

..


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 29, 2004)

GM Presas with GM Buot.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice pics. The one on top is near perfect...it looks almost professionally done!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 30, 2004)

Great Pics, Tim!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 30, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Great Pics, Tim!!!



Thanks. Does anyone else have any they want to share?


----------



## ppko (Aug 31, 2004)

I was asked to place this picture here so here it is:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone have a group photo from the 2000 Summer Camp in Houston, TX?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 1, 2004)

Great pics.  Tim you were a very lucky man to be so close to Master Presas.


----------



## ppko (Sep 1, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Great pics. Tim you were a very lucky man to be so close to Master Presas.


I very much agree with that statement


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 2, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I very much agree with that statement



He was my teacher, my friend and my father. He is missed very much. I hope I can do him proud. :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2004)

NC Crew with GM Remy A. Presas!!!


----------



## ppko (Sep 6, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> NC Crew with GM Remy A. Presas!!!


A very cool picture


----------

